# Erie Pa. club?



## Rock (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of any bottle clubs in or around Erie pa.? I am new to this and think it would be nice to meet and learn from other collectors.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Bill,

 Welcome. The closest I can find is Buffalo. Always a nice spot for a road trip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



From.

 Greater Buffalo Bottle Collectors Association (GBBCA)
 c/o Peter Jablonski
 216 Metcalfe St. 
 Buffalo, New York 14206
 PH: (716) 852-6628
 Meetings are held the first Wednesday of each month, starting at 6:30 PM at the St. Peters Episcopal Church 205 Longmeadow Rd. Amherst, NY 14226
 Contact Peter Jablonski, Phone: (716) 852-6628, E-mail: PeterJablonski@roadrunner.com
 Website: http://www.gbbca.bfn.org From.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 24, 2010)

Rock

 The Buffalo Show is this Sunday.  I go almost every year.  It would be worth the drive from Erie.  Small, but good show.

 PD


----------

